# Z'EV and Author n Punisher



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like people that push the bondarie of music by crafting there own instruments, percussions.
These two are genieous,* z'ev *, have 4 records by him two collaborations that i find soso(he better alone), author n punisher i heard drones machine but dont own it yet and i should.

Some people called zev music industrial i would says it's naive to says that, he is more of an experimental percussionist artist.than i also read Author n Punisher sounded like coil(the brittish band)
no excuse me but no one sound like Author n punisher even if the critic says he sound like early godflesh or swans.Is music is doom dub, but i dont consider his work metallic in the heavy metal sense.

Someone has something to says about these two artists? let me know please??
I would be trill to see one of them in my hometown perform live but chance are it wont happen.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Z'EV. Now there's a name that doesn't come up often.

I have two Z'EV albums in my collection, both black disc and original releases from the SUBTERRANEAN RECORDS label. (I have quite a large collection of SUB records. The label was always a promoter of adventurous music.)

_Elemental Music_, which is spinning on my turntable at this moment, dates from a performance in San Francisco on 2/12/81, and the recording was released in 1982 as SUB 30. It's a very resonant percussion display, with Z'EV on a variety of percussive instruments banging and cawing. Definitely an acquired taste, but one favorable to those who love percussion alone. It's astounding to realize sometimes that only one performer is at work on these tracks. _Elemental Music _features two sides of an untitled demonstration of percussion mastery.

My other 'EV black disc is _My Favorite Things_, not to be confused with the classic tune from _The Sound of Music_. It's on SUB 33. Side A is titled "Access" and Side B is "Memory". This one is much more industrial sounding that the previous recording, but it's still one performer with his assortment of tools. Fascinating stuff.

I haven't listened to these pieces in years, and it was great to see your mention of Z'EV so I could dig out these recordings and savor them another time. I'm pleased to report that my vinyl copies are like new (pristine condition), and this is actually the first time I'm hearing them on the stereo set-up I currently have on hand, which is comprised of fairly high quality pieces, which makes these percussion tracks ring out in ways I hadn't ever heard before.

So, thanks.

I'm curious to dip into some of the other SUBTERRANEAN RECORDS releases I've ignored for too long.

Sorry to say I can't add anything about Author n Punisher. But I'll look into them (him). I'm like that -- open to exploring new sounds.


----------

